# Richard's Mona needs prayers



## moei

Just received a text message from Richard (flyinghayden) that he was taking Mona to the e-vet - that she was having a massive seizure.

Please send prayers and positive energy to Mona, Richard and his girls.


----------



## onyx'girl

Oh, Mona, prayers are lifted up for you and the e-vets to heal you. Stay Strong Richard.


----------



## HeidiW

Oh my Gosh, prayers for Mona!!!


----------



## Amaruq

We are thinking of you Richard and Mona!! Keep us posted!


----------



## littledmc17

OMG that is horrible 
hopefully everything will be ok


----------



## Lynn_P

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to Richard and Mona.


----------



## wolfstraum

Poor Richard and Mona!!!!! Adding thoughts and prayers for Mona....

Lee


----------



## JakesDogs

Done. /ID


----------



## angelaw

Is this the one he just got?? Wow. Thoughts and prayers coming your way Richard and Mona!!


----------



## ncgsdmom

Poor Richard and Mona. Praying for both of them. Please let Mona have thee life she so desrves with Richard.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Prayers for Mona and Richard!!


----------



## acurajane

Prayers from us here.


----------



## Mandalay

Mona will stay in mine and Mandi's thoughts. Poor girl. I hope she is ok...I know from his posts how much he loves his girls!!


----------



## Zisso

Prayers for Richard and Mona from my gang too. Get well sweet Mona. You have lots of happiness to look forward to with Richard!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Prayers for Mona and Richard. You will both be in my thoughts today.


----------



## Fee

Sending tons of good thoughts and healing vibes for sweet Mona! Hang in there Richard and Mona!


----------



## Karin

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with Richard and Mona. I hope they find out what's wrong soon and that it's treatable.


----------



## gsdlove212

Sending positive thoughts up north! Keeping Mona in my prayers.

On a side note, my vet told me that seizures can happen sometimes when dogs get hypoglygemic (low blood sugar). I know Richard said she wasn't eating, so let's hope once the get some nutrients in her she stabalizes and they can figure out whats going on with her appetite. Praying that's all that is going on and nothing more serious!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Prayers for Mona and Richard!!


----------



## ozzymama

Nothing but positive thoughts coming from here!


----------



## littledmc17

ANY updates?
I am so worried poor baby


----------



## Mary Jane

Richard really goes through a lot..

My best hopes for a quick recovery for Mona,

MJ


----------



## elsie




----------



## Tina & Dave

positive thoughts from me and the gang...


----------



## Betty

Prayers from me and my gang.

Hang in there Richard!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh no! Sending tons of healing thoughts to Mona! I hope that she'll be ok!


----------



## DnP

Lots of positive thoughts and prayers from our little corner of the world for Richard, Mona and his pack. Keeping all fingers and paws crossed things aren't dire w/ his new pack member.


----------



## aubie

OH no! I hope everything is fine and this is from her eating and then they figure that out and she's okay!!


----------



## VectorSketcher

Good vibes and prayers from me as well! Hoping Mona is going to be ok!


----------



## flyinghayden

Thanks Moei. It is really hard to type right now, but an update. Mona is still alive, but she is unconcious and barely breathing. Vet said chemical imbalance caused the seizure. She woke me about 3:30 this morning thrashing in her crate. I don't if she had one or more of them, no symptoms at all last night when I put her to bed. I am praying, but she is so thin and so weak the vet told me if she has another seizure, she will not survive. Please baby, please, I have only had you 1 week..........


----------



## tnbsmommy

Oh I'm so sorry! I'll keep you both in my thoughts and send good vibes your way!! She deserves the life you'll give her! Praying she pulls through!


----------



## lucymom

Prayers and positive thoughts here as well for this lovely girl and her new daddy. Mona, we are all pulling for you honey, stay strong.


----------



## gsdlove212

Oh Richard.....I am so sorry hun. Praying hard she can rally through this.....


----------



## aubie

Praying for the chemical imbalance to balance out so she can begin to heal and for wisdom for your vet!


----------



## Zisso

There are tears in my eyes as I post this~ Richard, I know you love her and pray that your love, the experience of the e-vets and all of the prayers here can help dear Mona make it thru this so that the two of you may have a life of true happiness. So very sorry you both have to go thru such a terrible time.


----------



## Renoman

Good thoughts and prayers headed to Alaska from the boys and I.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

Gosh no! Prayers to you and Mona!!!


----------



## katieliz

oh richard, this rescue business can be so heartbreaking, and you have had more than your share lately. i am hoping for the best for miss mona lisa, but your last post does not sound good. take care, travel safe, and many blessings to you and all your girls, as always.


----------



## RebelGSD

OMG poor Mona and Richard, please hang in there!
Prayers going to you from BoBo and the crew.


----------



## BowWowMeow

This is just awful! Hang in there Mona!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By chemical imbalance did the vet mean low blood sugar?


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I just read this thread. I am soooo sorry!







You have been through so much over the last few months. Pawsitive thoughts your way!


----------



## Fluffypants

Sending prayers for you and Mona! 

Tanja


----------



## moei

Keeping Mona and Richard in the Light. 

Come on, baby girl, you can do it! ---GET WELL!


----------



## AniasGSDs

Adding our healing thoughts!!!!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Oh, NO!!!


----------



## CindyM

We're sending prayers your way too.


----------



## weber1b

All fingers and paws are crossed. Hang in there Mona!


----------



## pupresq

If anyone talks to Richard please have him ask the vet clinic to check for blastomycosis or other fungal infections. They are endemic to the OH valley region and can incubate for weeks before showing symptoms. But when the dog gets sick, they often present as Mona is doing.


----------



## arycrest

Keeping both Richard and Mona in my warm thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## Barb E

Oh Crap
_*zooming thoughts north*_


----------



## Brightelf

Please read PupResQ's post!

Prayers being sent for Mona... hang in there and get WELL, sweetie!! We love you!!


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: pupresqIf anyone talks to Richard please have him ask the vet clinic to check for blastomycosis or other fungal infections. They are endemic to the OH valley region and can incubate for weeks before showing symptoms. But when the dog gets sick, they often present as Mona is doing.


Talked to Richard and told him about it. 

Mona is still in critical condition. Mucho positive energy and prayers going her way and also for Richard - he sounded so stressed.


----------



## pupresq

THANK YOU! I've been frantic over here trying to think of how to get him the word. I posted more info about the disease with links and diagnostics on the other Mona thread.


----------



## littledmc17

OMG is there anything we can do to help this poor baby out???
Richard we are here for you and have fingers and paws crossed
hopefully everything will be ok


----------



## BowWowMeow

Just checking in...

keeping you in my thoughts! Hang in there Mona!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Healing and good thoughts sent. Come on Mona, hand in there.


----------



## sclark1795

Richard,

You have been through so much this year. I was so happy to hear of your new family member. So hoping that Mona fully recovers so you both can have many happy years together!!

Sue


----------



## aubie

I'm watching this thread like a hawk...I hope everything is okay!!


----------



## RebelGSD

Checking in...


----------



## onyx'girl

Got home and this is the first place I went. Been keeping her in my thoughts all day. I pray Mona will stabilize, Stay strong Richard.


----------



## littledmc17

> Originally Posted By: aubieI'm watching this thread like a hawk...I hope everything is okay!!


Me too


----------



## WiscTiger

Sending healing vibes to Mona.

Sending strength and calming vibes to Richard.

Val


----------



## JenM66

THIS IS NOT FAIR!!!!!!!!!!! Richard does so much to rescue these beautiful creatures....could he please catch a break? Thoughts and good wishes coming your way Richard, Mona and the entire 'Wind crew!!


----------



## windwalker718

((( hugz ))) hoping that everything stabilizes and you get YEARS with Mona...


----------



## Skye'sMom

Sweet, Mona - hang in there baby. You have so much going for you now.

Sending more good thoughts north to you, Richard.

I so hope your vet can help pull Mona through this - please keep us all posted.


----------



## kshort

Oh Richard... Sending good thoughts and lots of prayers to you and Mona.







This is so unfair...


----------



## becca5880

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Mona Richard!


----------



## caview

Praying for them both!

Tanya


----------



## Zisso

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: aubieI'm watching this thread like a hawk...I hope everything is okay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
Click to expand...

Ditto! Praying for a miracle for Mona.


----------



## Kay13411

OK Mona I realize life hasn't always been fair, and I know that really sucks, but you have finally landed in the right hands. Now you have to fight. Everyone out here is sending positive thoughts and prayers you way little girl, keep fighting.

Richard-you and mona are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## flyinghayden

I just heard from the vet. Mona is still alive, but there is very little brain activity. They asked me to come in, so I am going to see if I can get off work early. I have been trying trying to hang on all day, but I am about to really lose it, I have been crying off and on.


----------



## Fodder

i am so sorry for you richard.


----------



## dd

Richard - I am so terribly sorry. I wish there were something we could do for her. She is a lucky girl to have you.


----------



## onyx'girl

What the heck!!! This is so unfair for you, Richard and Mona. Praying for a miracle.







Please, please get better, Mona.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I believe in miracles. Heres hoping you will see one! Prayers!!


----------



## Jazzstorm




----------



## JulieAG

Poor girl. I'm so sorry. Praying that she can pull through this!


----------



## Amaruq

Still thinking about you and Mona, Richard. I keep checking in for updates and hoping for some good news.


----------



## gsdlove212

Oh Richard, my heart is aching for you....come on Mona, fight hard and come back....you will have a great pampered life with a daddy who loves you so very much!


----------



## Ilovealldogs

Still thinking pawsitive thoughts!! We're all here for you, Richard. (((Hugs)))


----------



## AK GSD

Words cannot express how sad and unfair this is!


----------



## Betty

You are in my heart Richard.


----------



## JenM66

I cant' stop coming back to this page. Come on Mona ... we're all pulling for you. Our prayers are with you Richard.


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden I just heard from the vet. Mona is still alive, but there is very little brain activity. They asked me to come in, so I am going to see if I can get off work early. I have been trying trying to hang on all day, but I am about to really lose it, I have been crying off and on.


NO!NO!NO!NO!









Come on baby girl .... come back! You have to! You must! Fight, fight to come back! Please, please









Oh Richard! Sending you and Mona mucho positive energy! Hang in there! 








x1,000,000,000,000


----------



## barbprzyby

My heart and prayers go with you Richard-








God bless and strengthen you for your unselfish, helping, nurturing spirit -just like His own.


----------



## onyx'girl

back again with support for Richard, praying for a miracle...


----------



## Fee

I kept checking for updates hoping for good news.This is so not fair. Mona needs a miracle!!! Please pull through!! You and Mona will have all my thoughts tonights!


----------



## Amaruq

This reminds me of my screaming/pleading/begging for KC two weeks ago today to hold on while I fought to try to help her. Come on Mona and hang in there!!


----------



## jericksonjn

I am a good friend of Richards, but I can't seem to reach him, his cell must be in his car, has anybody talked to him lately? I am so concerned I talked to him breifly last night, and I know he was taking Mona in for a check-up today. Hoping he gets some good news from the vet about what caused her seizure. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Amaruq

Hi, Jonathan. I remember you posting on Richards behalf last year as he searched for Heidi.


----------



## gsdlove212

Praying no news is good news.....I can't bear to think otherwise.


----------



## jericksonjn

Yes, I am still here. I lurk mostly, but Rich and I talk all the time on the phone, that is why I am concerned, he always has that thing on him. Sorry about your KC, I don't know how you all do it.


----------



## HeidiW

My thoughts and prayers are with you guys. stay strong!


----------



## arycrest

It's been almost two hours since his last post. Praying for a miracle for Mona.


----------



## moei

Okay, I am going to stay POSITIVE! Mona has got to be A-OKAY! She simply must! 

Come on, sweetheart! You can do it! 

I will tell your dad to let you eat some sherbet, like you did when you were here - and cheese, and roast ... come on sweetie! you can do it!


----------



## lucymom

Checking in here too and heartsick for them both. Having a critically ill or injured dog is ****, and it sounds like both of them have been through too much already. It is so hard to make sense out of such hardship.

Richard, you are not alone, even as you fight not to lose it, know that there is a circle of caring around you, supporting and understanding.

Miss Mona, please try to hang on little one. I'm asking Angel Lucy to fly by and give you a boost. You are too beautiful inside and out to be lost this soon after being found.

Prayers to you both.


----------



## onyx'girl

Moei, please tell us more about Mona, her quirks, her silliness and just things to get us by while we wish for her to heal...


----------



## ncgsdmom

Praying for a miracle for Richard and Mona.


----------



## CindyM

i'm just checking in, too. we're still thinking about you guys.


----------



## moei

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlMoei, please tell us more about Mona, her quirks, her silliness and just things to get us by while we wish for her to heal...


Sure. When DH and I picked her up, we thought she was a real Lady! She was looked so together and calm! Boy, were we wrong! She was a live wire!







She loved going for a run and used to drag DH for a 2 mile run every morning. She wanted someone to stand next to her while she ate, which I was happy to do and loved for someone to talk to her too while she ate.







That is why, I am so confused that she was refusing to eat once she went to AK. She was eating 4 cups of TOTW every day and would have eaten more, if I let her. I did not want to tax her system too much too soon, since she was so skinny. She was getting great







too and was so on schedule too. 

She loved, loved, loved sherbet! I would let her lick my bowl after I was done and she was always giving me googly eyes to get more and succeeding







I began a little training with her and she loved cheese and would "work" so readily for it. 

She loved to play tug of war and a couple of times, whupped my big, doofus, dominant akita and triumphantly raced around the house with the rope ... it was so funny to see my akita (Kofi)'s nonplussed look.










Unlike most fosters, she became DH's velcro instead of mine, which I thought was fortuitous, since she was going to Richard.

She was great in her crate and readily went to it every night, waiting for her treat. She was also a yodler - know what I mean? 

She *IS* going to get well, SHE MUST!


----------



## DancingCavy

I followed this post all day at work. Finally able to post now. Richard, I am wishing the best for you and Mona. She's such a lovely soul and you're such a caring owner. C'mon, sweetie, you have to pull through!


----------



## TANDB

I feel like I can't go to bed without knowing she's going to pull through. I'm so sorry you are both going through this.


----------



## Katerlena

Sending caring thoughts and prayers to Mona and Richard


----------



## TG

We're all pulling for you, girl! Many positive vibes headed your way.


----------



## flyinghayden

Hi friends. I wish I had better news. Mona slipped away at 4:10 pm. The vets did their best, but she just ran herself until her batteries literally died. The vet told me what happened. Mona was not sick, but she had too many traumatic events too close together. Being impounded which happened around may 15th, her spay, which the vet said was a mistake given her thin condition, and than a long plane flight up here. As Moei stated, Mona did eat while she was there with them, but may not have been eating enough. Any one of these 3 events she would have survived without ill affect, but all together, it seems were just too much. The vet told me the seizure was termed I believe, a electrolyte disturbance event that caused her brain to swell and resulted in the coma. She was consuming alot of water the last day and a half and that, coupled with the lack of salt and protein and minerals is what resulted in the chemical imbalance. Sorry, I am just babbling what the vet told me. I am in total shock right now. 7 days. How in **** can one go from celebrating to mourning in just 7 days? I was enjoying all the words of wisdom on caring for a coatie, but now I am already saying goodbye to her. My goofy, loving sweet little Mona. She was peeved at me for making her stay in her crate yesterday, so I took her for a car ride lastnight, and when I put her to bed, we were best friends again. Only to awaken to a horrible guttural sound coming from her throat as she jerked and convulsed in her crate. Oh why lord, why do you give me a dog, and then take them away again?? I just don't know what to do right now.


----------



## Fodder

*Re: RIP Sweet Mona*

i'm speechless richard. and so very sad.

i'm so sorry!


----------



## CampPappy

Oh Richard....I am so so sorry. What a terrible sequence of events...from being so happy to being so utterly devestated. My heart goes out to you and your girls.


----------



## Amaruq

Richard I am so very sorry for your loss. I can definitely relate to your pain and I am so very sorry for your loss. 

At least she had a short time where she experienced love with you and with Moei. Again I am so sorry for your loss. 









Mona


----------



## JulieAG

I'm so sorry. Poor girl.







And you just didn't have enough time with her... so so sad....


----------



## gsdlove212

Oh Richard....I am so very sorry. But I do KNOW that Mona's last days were filled with a love that she has never known before you and Moei. At least she did not get Euth'd in a shelter without ever knowing how worthy of love she was. I am so very sad for you Richard...I can't imagine the pain you must be feeling. But try to remember all the good things you did for her. Run free at the bridge Mona dear! (((hugs)))Richard!


----------



## weber1b

Richard, we here are sorry for your loss. She was with you too short of a time, but at least her last days were surrounded by people who showed her love. May your heart find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## TG

Oh no. I am so sorry.


----------



## kathyb

I am so sorry to read this, it is amazing how attached we get to these dogs in a short time.


----------



## onyx'girl

Richard, my sympathy to you and Moei for this tragic loss. It isn't fair


----------



## Fee

I am so very sorry. RIP Mona. Her time was way too short but at least she knew she was loved. Thank you everyone involved for saving her and my deepest sympathy for you loss.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh gosh! I just saw this post. I am so sorry Richard, what a terrible day you had.























It seems you have certainly had your share of late. So sorry you lost her.

RIP Pretty Mona.


----------



## MatsiRed

I spotted this post earlier today and just checked in to see how Mona was doing. My heart sank as I continued to read.

Richard, I know there are no words right now that will make this any easier for you. But hopefully there is some comfort in knowing that Mona feels NO pain now, even though yours is unbearable. I really admire all your efforts to offer her a dream life, and even a short life with you was better than no life at all.


----------



## Kuklasmom

Please accept my sincere sympathy, Richard. 








Mona


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212But I do KNOW that Mona's last days were filled with a love that she has never known before you and Moei. At least she did not get Euth'd in a shelter without ever knowing how worthy of love she was.


So true. Richard I hope you are able to take some comfort in that.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I am so...sorry. RIP sweetie!


----------



## Skye'sMom

Words are not enough to show how much we share your loss, Richard. I am so sorry - I do not know why these special dogs are brought to you only to lose them too soon. Except - they are so immediately loved and wholly accepted by you.

Thank you for giving Mona a week of the best in her life.

Take care Richard.


----------



## moei

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! No! NO! NO! Dang it! that is so darn unfair!









She was cleared to fly. I checked with the vet again this evening, and she said Mona looked fine when she was vetted - on the thin side, but then she had recently come into a home from a shelter. 

Darn it! I did not know she would respond so emotionally when I left her behind at the airport. Dang it! I can still see the way she looked at me from behind that crate door that day! Feels like she was rebuking me for letting her down - but she was going to her forever home.....oh darn it! Oh baby girl, I am sorry, so sorry!

I am so sorry Richard!


----------



## mspiker03

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## flyinghayden

Thanks so much. I just cannot quit crying. I need to go attend to the other girls, but I do not want them to see me like this. I am considering calling one of my co-workers, who also lives on the premises, and the girls love him, to go let them out and feed and water them. He watches them when I am out. I have not been this bad since Maxie died. I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Northern GSDs

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## kshort

*Re: RIP Sweet Mona*

Richard, I have no explanation, other than to say that there was a reason Mona came to you. I believe that with all my heart. I know it was only for seven short days, but she had a home and family to love her when she left this earth. I can only imagine how much love you packed into those few days. 

I am so sorry. Mona coming to you was the right thing to do, and it's where she was meant to be.

I've lit a candle for your sweet girl tonight. She will be in good company and I'm sure they were all there to greet her...

My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## lucymom

Moei---Please don't blame yourself, Richard either. This poor little soul went through so much and you both went waaaay over and beyond to snatch her from a terrible death, unloved. Fostering and letting them move on is what allows other dogs to be saved and it sounds like a terribly rare, tragic, unprecedented confluence of events that led to her crash. Other rescues have similar situations and don't crash. There couldl be any number of factors that will always remain unknown, so NOBODY can blame themselves.

Nobody let her down, you helped her soar higher than she ever had.

It is a tragic, unforseen, unfair loss of a great dog and heartbreak to the great people who loved her. We all pay a terrible price for loving dogs, our strong, noble German Shepherds are still fragile and vulnerable in so many ways--we can't protect them from everything despite wanting to, despite wanting to take all their burdens and dangers from them.

Richard and Moei, I hope you can feel the support and caring flowing your way, there is such a horrible void and pain--it can feel unbearable--losing a dog. Allow us to share it with you.


----------



## onyx'girl

Moei, don't blame yourself. Sh**** happens, and life sucks. 
But you did what any of us would have done, sent her on her way to a wonderful forever home with love. I wish these strays and shelter dogs wouldn't have stress to add to their health issues and other baggage. 
Richard, I wish we could take away the pain you both are feeling.
Mona, you are now in a better place, go romp with Maxie & send a shooting star to Richard.


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I am so sorry to hear about Mona.







Be at peace beautiful girl and know that you were loved by many. As always Richard, we are here for you.


----------



## littledmc17

That just sucks and is not fair 
poor Mona being loved by Richard and Moei
Just know she was happy you could see it in her eyes

I don't know what to say except I am sorry


----------



## Barb E

I'm so very sorry


----------



## wolfstraum

Mona - I am so so shocked and sorry - this is really a freak set of circumstances - poor Mona - at least she was loved by both of you ....

Lee


----------



## allieg

Mona.
Richard I am sorry for your loss.She was lucky to have 2 families love her with all their hearts for her last months on earth with us.I'm sure she would thank you both for the joy you showed her for her short life full of happiness.Time will heal the soul.Give your other girls lots of Love.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Oh no--I so did not want to see this outcome.









I am so sorry both Richard and Moel.


----------



## sitstay

Oh, I am so sorry! How sad for you. I know others have said the same thing, but it is worth repeating: you gave her a great and wonderful gift! She knew she was loved and cared for, and she didn't die alone and scared in some shelter.
Hugs to you.
Sheilah


----------



## shilohsmom

I saw the thread and thought 'Oh no, not Richard...not one of his girls...' so I rushed right over... As I read through all 14 pages tears began to swell in my eyes..they are rolling off my face now.
Richard, I am so very very sorry. It's so unfair! Its so wrong!!! Why??? I'm so sorry for your loss...her story never should have ended this way! But as others have stated, at least she knew love and for only a short time she had the greatest Daddy in the world. I am so sorry. 
I wish I could hold you right now and comfort you-I can't, but I am holding you in my heart my friend. 
Hugs,


----------



## Zisso

Richard and Moei~ Please know that Mona is probably looking down with a smile and her heart full of love for the only people on this earth that gave her unconditional love and true happiness. My heart goes out to you in this time of sorrow.


----------



## gbocrafty

Richard- I am so sorry for your loss. Having suffered the sudden lost of my most favorite dog in Jan I understand the anguish you feel. My heartfelt sympathies are with you.


----------



## Doggydog

Richard,
I'm so sorry for this unexpected sudden loss. Poor girl. May you find all the love and support that a community of friends and family can provide. 
Once again a reminder that today is a gift and tomorrow is never promised. Life is a fragile state. 
Yes absolutely call someone to help you. Of course. You have just suffered a shocking blow. Take comfort knowing you did all that you could for her, most importantly showed her what love is. 
peace be with you.


----------



## arycrest

Richard and Moei,

I'm so sorry that Mona didn't make it, I know you both did your best to ensure that she would live a long, happy life. Instead of spending her final days at a shelter, she found two people who loved her dearly and her last days were full of being pampered and loved and appreciated for being such a wonderful girl.








Rest in peace beautiful Mona, run free at the Bridge!


----------



## TerriB

I'm so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you in the days ahead.


----------



## AK GSD

Richard and Moei,

Giving dogs credit for understanding more than we realize, I believe Mona knew you both did everything you could (and then some) for her and probably thanked you both in whatever small way she could the short time she had with you. With the passing of time, may you both someday be able to smile when you remember her.

Becky


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Richard I am so sorry for your loss and the pain it bring must bring you at this moment. I hope that only good things come around for you, you deserve them.








Mona!! Fly free.


----------



## Brightelf

Richard, I am so very sorry.







Mona had the best week of her life with you-- she felt all that caring energy, the love, the respect, humor, and compassion that you as an owned beam to your dogs daily. May you find some strength.. you have been through so very much. I am so deeply sorry. Run free, sweet Mona.


----------



## katieliz

richard love your other girls, you know how much they need you. every time we rescue a dog we take this chance. most of the time no one really knows what these dogs have been through or what their health conditions are. you have surely had your share of grief lately. i am so sorry about your beautiful mona-lisa. bless her heart.


----------



## kelso

Many, many thoughts and prayers 
Rest in peace, Mona 
so very sorry, what a beautiful girl









take care, Richard and pack, Moei.


----------



## windwalker718

(( Hayden )) So sad for you tonite...

Take a bit of solace in the fact that Mona







was loved in the last days of her life. Not just by you, but read over the posts on this thread. She went from someone's throw away to a much admired and loved dog. Maybe she was given to you for these few days so that she was able to feel love before she was recalled. We never know how quickly these rescue dogs get into our hearts until something like this happens.









ease your heart by knowing that you gave her what she deserved in life, even if only for this short time.








Jill


----------



## Kay13411

Oh Richard I am so very sorry for all that you have gone through and the passing of Mona. She felt love that most don't get in the 7 days that you had her.

Moei-Thank you for saving this wonderful girl and sending her to her new home. I am so sorry.....


----------



## JakesDogs

Richard,

My heart is heavy with the knowledge of your loss. 

Our grief is bound by heart and mind - what we cannot control combined with the need to know why. What took Mona's feet from this Earth is not what is known about the last few weeks and all the efforts to give her the best possible home, but rather all the things that are not known. The events and factors that shaped and ultimately weakened Mona's physical constitution happened well before she came into your life. 

Many here have been privileged to follow your journey across space and time to do right by Mona. Home with you in Alaska, Mona's stay may have been brief, but it could not possibly have been more unconditionally loving. Please reach out to us and we will try to be equally unconditional in our support. ID


----------



## barbprzyby

I am so sorry Richard for your loss.
Yes- Mona had that run-on personality and you absolutely did not know how dire things had gotten so quickly.

Like parents of human kids, sometimes we do not have all the answers for what and why, even when our kids _can_ talk and communicate.

You gave Mona your greatest gift, your heart, with the purest intentions of loving and protecting- Good Samaritan you are.

I believe you did what you could and pray peace will return with the same weight and certainty as the grief you now feel.


----------



## ellen366

oh richard my heart breaks for you and mona; i'm so sorry that this happened; neither of you deserved it

please find solace in the fact that she died being loved

ellen


----------



## JenM66




----------



## Fluffypants

Richard, I'm so so sorry... I can only imagine your heartache. Please know that Mona knew you loved her and that is how she left this world. She felt loved and that is such a good thing!

Tanja


----------



## Mandalay

Richard and Moei
I am so sorry that this has happened. I know that this has been said in every post but I cannot think of what else there would be to say. 

Neither of you should be feeling bad for what happened...there is no way to know with absolute certainty if she'd have had the same fate had she stayed where she was. This way, at least her last week was filled with love and she was home...she got to experience a family and know what it is to truly be adored and loved. You both gave her something special that no one else had. You may have given her the one thing she needed to fulfill her life...as hard as it is to see, you should both be proud to have been a part of that. For this one week, you both made a world of difference to this one dog and that is more than many people accomplish in their lifetimes.

Richard, I truly am sorry this ended up the way it did...believing in rebirth, I can't help but think that maybe she was just looking ahead to see where she'd like to be when she returns...you may just find that you find her again in another dog later down the road.


----------



## HeidiW

Tears from NH, I am so sad and sorry for your loss.


----------



## dd

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and I'm sure she knew you loved her.


----------



## shilohsmom

Just checking in on you Richard. My idea about the other dog would have had you involved but I guess it was a bad idea. I just so wanted to do anything to help your pain. 
Take care and you remain in my thoughts and prayers.
Hugs,


----------



## Mary Jane

This is too sad, I have no words to convey my sympathy Richard.

Mary Jane


----------



## tnbsmommy

Ooohh NO! I'm so Very very sorry!!! That is just so unfair... I don't even know what to say... but know you are also being thought about and prayed for to get you through this difficult time from TN...


----------



## AniasGSDs

Dear Richard, I am so sorry for the loss of your Mona. She was such a beautiful lady. Please be comforted that she knew your love if only for a moment and that meant more to her then anything else in this world……………


----------



## ninhar

Richard, I am so very sorry.







Mona.


----------



## Karin

I'm so very sorry about Mona. She was a beautiful girl. Rest in peace, sweet girl.


----------



## Jazzstorm

<span style="color: #000099">Oh my gosh...what a heartbreaking tragedy. Please accept my heartfelt sympathies Richard.









Run free Mona







</span>


----------



## Qyn

I have only just seen this. I am so sorry to read this sad news. My deepest condolences on the loss of this young beautiful dog who had so much to look forward to in every respect.

Hugs to everyone involved.












































RIP, Mona, beautiful angel.


----------



## Sue F

Richard and Moei....my thoughts and prayers are with you both during this difficult time. You both gave your love and care to Mona...and I know she loves you both for it.


----------



## aubie

Oh no....Richard and Moei I'm soooo sorry. I clicked on this thread first thing this morning and was hoping for a better outcome. 

As countless others have said, while her time was short, that short time was filled with love, caring and a compassion...three things she was probably lacking before you came into her life. With those, she could pass on knowing what it truly is to be someone's pet.

...And who gives food to every creature. His love endures forever. 

PROVERBS 12:10


----------



## CindyM

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Powell

Richard, I am so sorry. Words can do little to console right now. Even Jolene is upset, because she can see I am crying. Thank goodness I don't have to be able to see what I am typing. 


Powell


----------



## Regen

Richard, I have no words at all









I am so very sorry. RIP sweet Mona


----------



## raysmom

<span style="color: #000099">I didn't see this until today - I'm so sorry about Mona - there's just no rhyme or reason why things happen the way they do. My thoughts and prayers go out everyone involved.







</span>


----------



## Suki's Mom

Richard and Moei, my heart goes out to you both


----------



## RebelGSD

Richard and Moei, I am terribly sorry. This is a tragic loss.
Please try to think how happy she was with both of you and that you probably gave her the best days of her life.

Run free beautiful Mona.


----------



## LuvourGSDs

I just found this thread & I'm speechless..............









I am SO very sorry & I just bumped your girl up in the pic section before I ran into this post (sorry). I would have never seen this post if it wasn't for being on the start when looking through all posts on forums.

She was the most beautiful girl & couldn't get over how she ended up in a pound ! Do you think she had an issue of seizures & that's why she might have been gave up or dumped ? 

I'm so so sorry for your loss & pain right now.........


----------



## ozzymama

So sorry Richard


----------



## sprzybyl

i feel silly for the post I made on the other thread. Poor Mona!!!! At least it sounds like she was happy and active to the very end, such a good companion, even if it was a short lived companionship. Little Mona we cry for you and send prayers to you, Richard. 

Unbelievable... utterly unbelievable.


----------



## caview

Richard, we are grieving your loss with you .. It hit all of us so hard as we all went from celebration and love to grief.. 

How are you doing today? Could you miss your work? Do you eat?

God bless you!

Tanya


----------



## DnP

So very sorry to hear about Mona. Words fail me. I know the loss is felt deeply. My heart goes out to you Richard.....


----------



## Crabtree

Richard and Moei

What if?


Maybe it was time for Mona to go. Maybe through her shattered life God gave her, her final request. To know true love before she left this earth.
So with Gods great love her gave her the extra time. 

Time to spend with you Moei. 
To help to transistion her on to her new life.

Then you Richard. 
When God cast his eyes about to find a human with unconditional love and compassion, his eyes rested on you.
Mona only had a week left, but that one week of pure love was enough to fill her empty heart.

But she was on borrowed time, and the sand in the glass was running out.

What if?

I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet new girl Richard. It seems so wrong that you have to go through so much heartache so soon again. My heart breaks for you.









Moei I'm sure that look at the airport will haunt you. But please be strong, you were the first love she had ever felt and she was worried. She didn't realize that she was going to a wonderful loving home.









My heart goes out to the both of you.


----------



## aubie

Richard posted this on another thread...I'm reposting it here so he doesn't have to yet everyone can know...

_I just heard from the vet. It looks like it was some kind of cancer in her liver. There was severe muscle atrophy that was not malnutrition related, the vet says everything points to cancer. I am a little puzzled that it would have been missed when she being spayed. She said that Mona was about 45 pounds underweight, and that is not natural, and that if Mona was eating for 9 days that she was with Moei, there would have been a noticeble weight gain, and we saw very little if any. It all sounds so hollow right now, but I guess it is going to have to do for me. How can a dog look so healthy, and be dying?? I just don't get it. My vet is leaving for a month, but I am going to get with her today, and have her show me all the results when they complete the necropsy. _


----------



## DSudd

Richard I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl, and even though you and Moei only had her a short time, she was loved and taken care of. She left this world living in a warm home, being loved. 

RIP sweet girl!


----------



## girlll_face

The heartache of a rescuer is endless. I know this as well as anyone. However we continue to do it, because no matter what happens, it's worth it. If we don't fight for them, who will? No good deed goes unpunished. I'm so sorry to hear about this. My aunt just lost her GSD after 2 years struggling to balance him and his seizures. I know, from her example, and yours, that god puts these dogs in the best possible home for their conditions. So they can be truly happy, while they are here. I'm so sorry, she was a beautiful dog.


----------



## caview

> Originally Posted By: crabbyRichard and Moei
> 
> What if?
> 
> 
> Maybe it was time for Mona to go. Maybe through her shattered life God gave her, her final request. To know true love before she left this earth.
> So with Gods great love her gave her the extra time.
> 
> Time to spend with you Moei.
> To help to transistion her on to her new life.
> 
> Then you Richard.
> When God cast his eyes about to find a human with unconditional love and compassion, his eyes rested on you.
> Mona only had a week left, but that one week of pure love was enough to fill her empty heart.
> 
> But she was on borrowed time, and the sand in the glass was running out.
> 
> What if?


Sandra, you said so beautifully exactly what I was thinking but couldn't find the right words!

Thank you ..

Tanya


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

I am speechless, this is so sad and beyond words except to say that I ache for Richard and Mona.


----------



## valb

Richard I can only echo what eyeryone has said... I'm so
very sorry you lost your beautiful little girl.


----------



## flyinghayden

Thank you all again. It has been a hard day. At least I have some control of my emotions. At least until I had to go get some parts, and I decided to use my car. Mona's purple blanket was on the backseat, and her warm, furry smell hit me, and I got all sniffly again. Hearing that she was terminally ill really has done little to comfort me. I don't why this has hit me so hard. I just cannot quit hurting. It has led me up to a myriad of decisions, which I will share sometime in the future. For now, I try to survive, and keep everything in perspective.


----------



## gsdlove212

Oh dear sweet Richard.....I understand how utterly hard this is for you, I feel for you so deeply. I know nothing can ease your pain right now. But in time, my friend...you will be able to focus just a little clearer on what you were able to give Mona. You gave her a home full of love, a home where she would never be abandoned or dumped. Richard, that is something that so many dogs never get the chance to experience...not even for a day, much less a week. No one is ever guarenteed tomorrow, and when death is involved tomorrow is never far enough away. My thoughts and prayers are with you as you make your way through this. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## Mary Jane

> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden For now, I try to survive, and keep everything in perspective.


Richard, you're a human being, you deserve some time for reflection. 

I wish I could offer more.

Mary Jane


----------



## Remo

Dear Richard,

My heart aches for you. At least Mona left this world knowing that someone loved her, even if just for a short while. Please know that you are both in my thoughts and heart. 

Lea


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...392#Post1103026

In Memory


----------

